# Went Fishing today



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

I decided to try the Manasquan Inlet for some thing that might bite this time of year Im guessing Striper or Flounder. I arrived at the inlet about 9:20 am, dead low tide. Fished the northern side with clams, not a bite. I even tried that little inline chum pot thing with the film canister, put cat food, clam, and that berkely fish attractant....nothing. So i left there about 1:00pm and fished a Barnagat Bay pier near Seaside park and Nothing! Im not surprised cause it seems that it REALLY has to be my lucky day in order for me to catch anything in saltwater unless its a skate or something. That Barnegat Bay is very shallow, at least from what I've seen. I did pretty good on crabbin last year there but never any fish. Guess i just need a boat. Has anyone ever caught anything off the piers there?


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Lbi*

follow the winds up on the coast. look for a light to 15mph ne wind. brings the stripers on the beach. too rough this weekend, and i think the watere was to muddy for the flounder.
tight lines
db77


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

*Db77*

Have you done any fishing yet in new jersey?


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*i'll be up there soon*

i work retail so it is hard for me to travel like i want to. i'll be up there mother's day weekend.
db77
john


----------

